# Craftsman 7.8 HP Generator - Does Not Produce Electricity (TSF)



## sgwilliams (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a power generator that has been sitting for 3 years, it is in excellent condition. I bought it from a neighbor who bought it new 3 years ago when he started building his new house. Once the project was done it set in his garage until now. He purchased it for $650 new. I bought from him for $125. The reason he is selling it is because his wife and him both are moving out of state to live closer to they're grandchildren. Very nice couple and fine people. I stopped by they're house during there one day moving sale to see what he had and saw this generator that looked brand new. Started it on the first pull and it runs very very nice. But there is no electricity comming from the output. I tested it with a drill, then grabbed my circuit tester..nothing. I talked him down to $125...I hope i got a good deal, being as new as it is. I looked online and seen a couple sites that said that the generator had to be re-energized. so I followed the directions and built the device as instructed and still nothing. My next step is to hit the forums and start asking more questions. Anyone have any idea what could possibly be the problem. Below is all the info I could find from labels on the generator.

Label on front of Engine Pullstart Cover
-----------------------------------------
Craftsman 7.8 HP
Overhead Valve Industrial

Label on side of Engine Pullstart Cover
-------------------------------
Model 580.327140
Serial 6948771
Volt 120/240
Amps 35.0/17.5
Watts 4200
DC Volts 12
DC Amps 10
Phase 1
RPM 3600

Label on Engine Block
---------------------------
Generac Corp
Engine Ident. No. EHC-00952-2
Serial No. 7393172

Any help on this issue would be greatly appreciated. I'm a Product Design Engineer(Now), I was an auto mechanic for 10 years before I went back to school so I do have a pretty healthy mechanical background. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Here is a link to the manual > http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0201127.pdf

Does it charge the 12v battery?
If it's been sitting that long look for corroded connections.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Check the circuit breaker?? Corrosion could very well be a factor....or worse yet, got mice?? Rodents have been known to chew wires. 

Nice find on the manual, wrenchy!!


----------



## sgwilliams (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes I already did all that, no corrosion anywhere. I was given a paper copy of the manual when I bought it from my neighbor. I get no output from any of the output recepticals. I also removed all the covers and inspected the wires very closley and I have seen no damage to them whatsoever. Everything looks like I had just purchased it from the store except for a little dust & the blackened exhaust.


----------

